# What to wear to a banquet and graduation?



## mommyofiii (Nov 14, 2008)

I am really having a hard time finding something to wear to a banquet I have to attend in December. I wanted something that stood out and not the simple little black dress but it's hard because my husband is going to be wearing choc brown and black. His suit is black and brown tweed with a solid black shirt underneath and a matching tie. I am 5'1" and weigh 110 so heels would be needed! I really like the new black peep toe patent platform style heel so something to go with that maybe? I was thinking something bronze color? Any suggestions and help would REALLY be appreciated!!! PLEASE




Also, I have his graduation to go to and his uniform is tan color, any suggestions for this too? Any good colors to go with it? (&lt;- this one I'm more lax on) Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe a bronze or latte coloured dress?

I imagined something in colours like these:





















I couldn't find anything I LOVED, but I guess these are a few ideas.

I'd have to see the suit itself to make a better choice, lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's some possibilities....I'm bored this morning


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2008)

oooh, Kaylin, I like those!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe a bronze or latte coloured dress? 
I imagined something in colours like these:

http://www.dianiboutique.com/images/...ss.camel.0.jpg

I love that one!I think bronze of coffee colours would look really good.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 14, 2008)

you really could wear any color you wanted, brown, black and tan are all neutral's.

i would also recomend layering of some sort for the graduation (like wearing a short sleve dress and bringing a sweater)

just cuase i know you will just be in the audiance but it may be really warm or really cold.


----------



## mommyofiii (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like the first dress except it's way out of my price range!!!!! I thought of the idea of a tan/coffe color but thought it was too blah, what can I do to make it stand out? Thank you guy SO MUCH for replying and helping a newbie out!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 14, 2008)

i really like the first dress of Kaylins outfits thats cute


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think brown or tan would be too blah, you could use a belt and sexy shoes to make it more interesting


----------

